# Clado / hair algae on Phoenix moss



## k3ch0ng (2 Nov 2017)

I have a load of phoenix moss but there is also a load of algae intertwined into it, from what I've been told its impossible to get out.

Is it worth trying to separate it and replanting or just chuck it all away ?


----------



## dw1305 (2 Nov 2017)

Hi all, 





k3ch0ng said:


> I have a load of phoenix moss but there is also a load of algae intertwined into it, from what I've been told its impossible to get out.


Could you put it in <"with some shrimps?"> they are effective at snipping out the algae. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## k3ch0ng (2 Nov 2017)

The moss is in a tank with a load of cherry shrimps already, they don't seem to touch the stuff, or the algae is growing faster than they can eat it


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Nov 2017)

Cherry shrimp don't really make much of an impact IME, Amanos will have a bloody good go at it if they are not fed for a while. Cherries tend to graze on newly formed algae at micro level before it gets "tufty" All you can do is probably cut back the plants so you get some new growth, if there's no fish in the system don't feed the shrimp for a while so they are forced to scavenge for whatever is available hopefully the algae.


----------



## zozo (2 Nov 2017)

I had it in my little few year old greenbin tank a few months ago.. It's just a 25 litre tank with a 5 or 6 different sp. off mosses including fissidens, snails and sherry shrimps and some leftover plant cuttings and some experimental planting. It's relatively well lit and stand next to an east side window receiving daylight as well. I never fertilize it via water column, i put in some fert tabs for some plants that seem to need it. Everything in there except the mosses are mainly temporary, it changes constantly and looks completely different every few months or even weeks. Anyway, after experimentaly chaging and intensifying the light setup and seemingly neglecting it a bit for a few weeks after that, i had a massive clado outbreak. I just gave it the same and no extra attention as always after that change..

I have no idea if this outbreak correlates with the extra light intensity, could be coincidence or not.. Make a guess!? In a way it could be a yes. 

Anyway, after cleaning the HOB filter and soaking the case in bleach (not the media) to kill any algae spore in there, just made it brandnew clean..Taking out as much clado as possible manualy from the tank , spot treat a bit with peroxyde and after that draining the tank 80%, giving the glass a good rub and spray all the glass with peroxyde, Than filling the tank back up with clean water. Did a 4 day 100% blackout and after that an 80% water change again. After this all clado still in the tank was grey and dead.

Not seen any clado back since and also didn't change the light setup or anything else.. But it's getting winter so it gets less intense daylight. Still no idea if light correlates to this in my case. Could be coincidence again.. But a good rub, a mild peroxyde treat and a 4 day blackout, killed off the clado. Must say it also killed of a rather sensitive Nymphaea i was experimenting on this tank. But the rest didn't mind. It was my first clado outbreak in this little tank and till now the last..

I have a hunch it is Light intensity versus plantgrowth versus fertilization, if this chain is out of sync and if it favors clado, you're busted, it takes over like in few weeks time.. There are longer term methods to figur it out and get rid of it, but clado is a real bugger. Because i was little late and it was turned to a realy bad clado case i choose for the desperate method as above and it did a hell of a job. Little tank is back on track again as it always was..


----------



## k3ch0ng (2 Nov 2017)

LOL thats insane


----------



## k3ch0ng (2 Nov 2017)

So lets say 1 strand of it some how survives, its just gonna eventually come back ?


----------



## zozo (2 Nov 2017)

k3ch0ng said:


> 1 strand of it some how survives, its just gonna eventually come back ?


Make that 1 spore.. And algaea is all around us, spores fly through the air, hide under your finger nails, flies around when you dog shakes his coat.. Name it, spores are likely on it.  An aquarium without algae doesn't excist and it's not a problem at all, it should have.. It shouldn't be a pest..


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Nov 2017)

k3ch0ng said:


> So lets say 1 strand of it some how survives, its just gonna eventually come back ?



Pretty much yes, Algae of any type has been around since the beginning of time, it only has one goal in life and that's to survive and reproduce. It needs very little to do that. If you address the reasons why the Algae flourish in your tank their spores will still be around but they won't be partying enough to become an eyesore in your tank, its not really a case of fighting algae, it's an ongoing battle on a daily basis that will never be won, what we really try and do is make the best conditions for the plants so they over take the tank before the algae can. Unfortunately algae also love the same conditions as the plants . 

There's a few measure you can put in place to help with the situation, all listed above. 
Firstly keeping a clean system which I find inhibits algae growth regardless of everything else. Keep the filter clean and do plenty of water changes which removes spores from the water and the organic waste levels down that the algae feed off.
Our friends the shrimp which graze on algae when they are hungry but will struggle to deal with a big outbreak.
Liquid carbon which supplements plants with extra carbon improving growth out competing the algae for the available food, has anti algaecide properties to kill off spores and will destroy algae if sprayed directly on infected areas.
Algae don't like being put in the dark @zozo has suggested but plants don't really mind that much they just adapt to the situation quicker than the algae can.
Manually trimming out infected leaves leaving enough of the existing plants for new growth, when its tangled in amongst the plants like you have it its very difficult to remove so worth sacrificing some of the plant.

As much as algae is a PITA it's also an indicator that something is wrong. Whether that be overall cleanliness of the system or something the plants are missing giving the algae the upper hand it means you have to rectify what's wrong while making life uncomfortable for the algae. At that point it can be kept at manageable levels but it will always be around waiting for you to let your guard down.


----------



## k3ch0ng (2 Nov 2017)

OK thanks guys, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Nov 2017)

No problem buddy, fight the good fight, in tanks every thing in there is fighting over the real estate and what's available to be the dominant species. Even the plants are trying to shade each other out to out compete each other. If you provide optimum conditions for plants they will beat algae every time they just need some help from you. Everyone in here regardless of their skill level has some algae in their tanks, if you show me someone who hasn't I'll show you a liar


----------

